# Frigidaire FRS26ZSH won't dispense water



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

while you ponder this, disconnect the wires that control the dispenser[may not now be safe with burned wires]-should find disconnect under top hinge cover or at bottom behind grille.


----------

